# R21 GTS encore mieux qu'un G5 bi-pro !



## JPTK (27 Septembre 2003)

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bon mon thread est un peu loufoque mais super sérieux, j'ai un pb avec ma super renault 21 gts turbo 2000 kompressor avec aileron en aluminium !
Il me faudrait un shéma de la roue avant avec les biellettes et la triangulation... vous connaissez pas un site qui mettrait des shémas en ligne par hasard nan ?
J'ai ouvert un thread sur un forum de dingues de voitures mais ils ont l'air trop cons pour répondre... y a que des jackies là-dessus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




forum-auto 

C'est un peu urgent, si quelqu'un à une idée je suis preneur merci !


----------



## macinside (27 Septembre 2003)

ta vraiment rien compris


----------



## golf (27 Septembre 2003)

Chez cet éditeur :  E.T.A.I. 
C'est ce  type de revue... 

Pages jaunes  : 
nom : etai
ville : boulogne
cp : 92  

On les trouve aussi dans la distribution spécialisée : Feu Vert, Norauto...
...et les très très grands hyper au rayon auto importants...


Bon, ben, t'es à l'amande pour ce hors sujet...


----------



## tahitimellow (27 Septembre 2003)

Une suggestion

je pense que tu pourrais essayer de monter l'aileron en Aluminum sur ton PM G4:
 - tu réactualiserais le look de ta machine en collant au nouveau style Alu
 - tu modifierais la répartition des masses sur tes essieux et ton problème sur le train avant (ou arrière, je sais plus) serait peut-être résolu!

Sans parler de la "Jacky Touch" que ça ferait chez toi...


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2003)

tupourrais aussi revendre ta R21GTS pour te racheter une Laguna Break DCi Privilège... non ?


----------



## JPTK (27 Septembre 2003)

Je l'ai acheté 100 euros (enfin c'était des amis) ma R21 GTS compressor 250000.... alors j'y tiens !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



230 000 km, carosserie nickel, moteur qui tourne comme une horloge (c'est ça aussi les voitures qui dorment ds un garage !) et je compte bien la garder encore 2 ans minimum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne suis pas du tout intéressé par les voitures, moi j'aime juste les voitures qui roulent.. (évidemment je sais apprécier les belles choses mais c'est secondaire)

Bon je voulais des plans gratos moi pas des revues.... merci qd même... j'étais pourtant sûr que ça existait ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> e pense que tu pourrais essayer de monter l'aileron en Aluminum sur ton PM G4:
> - tu réactualiserais le look de ta machine en collant au nouveau style Alu
> - tu modifierais la répartition des masses sur tes essieux et ton problème sur le train avant (ou arrière, je sais plus) serait peut-être résolu!



Pas con... merci, ça se voit que t'as réfléchit toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'essaye cet aprem et je vous tiens au courant !


----------



## WebOliver (27 Septembre 2003)

Essaie *ce forum*, ils sont sympas.


----------



## JPTK (27 Septembre 2003)

Merci WebO je vais voir ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tenez une photo de la belle !






C'est con on voit pas l'aileron


----------



## Bilbo (27 Septembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tenez une photo de la belle !
> 
> C'est con on voit pas l'aileron



C'est parce-que tu ne l'as pas prise sous le bon angle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












À+


----------



## minime (27 Septembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tenez une photo de la belle !



Elle va a combien dans Photoshop ?


----------



## JPTK (27 Septembre 2003)

Vérifie par toi même...


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ...Bon je voulais des plans gratos moi pas des revues.... merci qd même... j'étais pourtant sûr que ça existait !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gratos !
Ah non, pas dans le milieu automobile !...

Poses toi la question : qui est susceptible d'avoir ce type de doc et qui accepterait que je fasse des photocopies ?
- concessionnaires et agents Renault...
- garagistes hors marque...
- grossistes en pièces autos...

- librairies revendeurs ETAI...

- d'autres propriétaires de la même auto...

Bonne chasse...


----------



## JPTK (28 Septembre 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce-que tu ne l'as pas prise sous le bon angle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tahitimellow (29 Septembre 2003)

> Bon je voulais des plans gratos moi pas des revues.... merci qd même... j'étais pourtant sûr que ça existait !



Rhaaaaaa...

Vu que tu as juste investi 100 euro dans ta petite merveille, tu pourrais peut-être te fendre de quelques euro supplémentaires pour une revue, non? 

Cela dit, je comprends un peu ton point de vue: dépenser 20 ou 30% du prix de ta bagnole en revues techniques, ça fait mal!


----------



## JPTK (29 Septembre 2003)

J'achèterais sans problème une revue si c'était important mais là c'est juste pour un shéma... j'en ai besoin juste pour désigner à mon popa la pièce défectueuse... et comme j'ai pas envie de me taper le dessin sur illustrator de mémoire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà c'est tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus j'étais sûr d'avoir vu un site qui proposait ça... j'ai du rêver... (super mes rêves, trop exaltants ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (29 Septembre 2003)

ta pas un appareil photo ?


----------



## JPTK (29 Septembre 2003)

Si si, une peloche de 36 à peine entamée..


----------



## PetIrix (1 Octobre 2003)

R21 et tout le reste.

C'est trop drole

The beauf touch !!


----------



## obi wan (2 Octobre 2003)

JPTK, si tu peux patienter deux-trois jours, je devrais te trouver ce que tu cherches...


----------



## JPTK (2 Octobre 2003)

C'est sympa mais c'est trop tard pour ce coup-ci... elle est au garage... en effet aujourd'hui quand je suis passé à la douane, j'ai baissé la vitre et j'ai jamais pu la remonter... bloquée de chez bloquée... alors obligé d'aller au garage (je pouvais pas la laisser sur la voie publique)... alors en même temps je vais faire le cardan car je crois que c'est ça le problème de jeu dans la roue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais ça m'intéresse qd même si tu as des shémas !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Octobre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> alors obligé d'aller au garage (je pouvais pas la laisser sur la voie publique)... alors en même temps je vais faire le cardan car je crois que c'est ça le problème de jeu dans la roue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est fou ce que ce forum devient de plus en plus un forum technique


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Décembre 2005)

*Elle est devenue quoi*
cette R21 GTS ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ouvert un thread sur un forum de dingues de voitures mais ils ont l'air trop cons pour répondre...



Désolé, mais le fait que nous soyons moins cons n'a pas encore été prouvé scientifiquement...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, mais le fait que nous soyons moins cons n'a pas encore été prouvé scientifiquement...




*Mon cher Dupont*
tu dis ça parce que t'as pas été voir la section tuning


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2005)

Mon cher Dupond. Ne nous voilons pas la face... Nous atteignons des âges qui nous permettent d'affirmer sans forfanterie aucune que la connerie est admirablement bien répartie dans tous les milieux...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mon cher Dupond. Ne nous voilons pas la face... Nous atteignons des âges qui nous permettent d'affirmer sans forfanterie aucune que la connerie est admirablement bien répartie dans tous les milieux...



*Je dirais même plus cher Dupont*
la connerie est un des points les plus fédérateurs que l'on puisse trouver à l'échelle de l'humanité tout entière


----------



## Bilbo (29 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Elle est devenue quoi*
> cette R21 GTS ?


Elle a rendu l'âme, hélas. Mais elle a été avantageusement remplacée par une Ford Granada plus spacieuse.








À+


----------



## Bilbo (29 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, mais le fait que nous soyons moins cons n'a pas encore été prouvé scientifiquement...


La définition scientifique de la connerie n'a pas encore été donnée. Il est vrai qu'il est difficile de mettre certaine évidences en équation. 

À+


----------



## JPTK (7 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Elle a rendu l'âme, hélas. Mais elle a été avantageusement remplacée par une Ford Granada plus spacieuse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















 



Plus sérieusement, c'est marrant que vous ayez fait remonter ce topic car je viens d'arrêter l'assurance de la vénérable R21 GTS  

La ventilation marche plus, la porte du conducteur ferme une fois sur 27, y a encore des problèmes de carburation et là en Saône-et-Loire, par -10°C elle m'a vraiment gavée... :rateau: 

Elle est bien brave, 280 000 km pour une essence c'est pas mal, son moteur est increvable et elle monte encore facile à 170 km/h ! Sur le plateau de Langres, je gratte dans les montées des bagnoles toutes récentes, les doigts dans le nez (je tiens le volant avec les genoux)  

Mais le coup de grâce, aux alentours de Noël, alors que je rentrais chez moi vers 3h du mat après une soirée chez des amis, la 21 était un bonbon glacé à l'extérieur mais aussi à l'intérieur, sans ventilation je vous raconte même pas le truc pour virer la glace, avec en plus un pneu arrière à moitié crevé, j'avais honte et j'étais limite dangereux. Bon j'étais sur des ptites routes de campagne et j'ai même pas croisé une voiture  


Bref, à 1,5 km de chez mes vieux, dans une montée très raide (le Teureau, c'est beau hein ?  ), en fond de seconde à 50 km/h environs, voilà que l'accélérateur reste bloqué, je me suis alors vu pendant 2 secondes, projeté dans le mur d'un des riverains mais heureusement j'ai vite repris mes esprits et je me suis rapidement baissé pour essayer de la décoincer à la main mais la pédale était lâche, j'ai donc coupé le contact, j'ai freiné et je me suis arrêté en plein milieu de la côte, dans la neige, comme un con, j'ai appelé mon père qui se couche encore plus tard que moi, il est venu me chercher.  

Ca fait quand même bizarre, surtout quand le régime moteur est déjà élevé et que l'accélérateur est bloqué à fond, mais en fait c'était la 4e fois que ça m'arrivait, avec mes 2 vieilles austin mini, j'avais déjà eu le même coup, les vieux câbles mal graissés, les gaines un peu foutues, le froid et puis voilà, ça bloque, d'ailleurs j'avais eu le même coup à 100 m d'un feu et d'une file de voiture arrêtées, j'avais bien cru que j'aillais emboutir tout le monde.

Donc là voilà, si elle avait pas un problème de carburation récurrent (je l'ai pourtant changé mais y a tout le temps des prises d'air à l'admission c'est lourd) qui fait qu'elle cale 5 fois par jour et se noie 2 fois (faut attendre alors 10 minutes), je l'aurais gardé avec plaisir, mais là j'en ai un peu ma claque, en plus elle me coûte cher en essence et en assurance.

Vous savez tout :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (7 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Elle est bien brave, 280 000 km pour une essence c'est pas mal



En tous cas tes 100¤ tu les as amortis ! tu verras quand tu achèteras ton X-5 tu vas le sentir passer :sick:



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ... je me suis rapidement baissé pour essayer de la décoincer à la main mais la pédale était lâche, j'ai donc coupé le contact, j'ai freiné et je me suis arrêté en plein milieu



Il y avait aussi la case "remettre au point mort" mais dans ce contexte c'est certainement moyennement facile de développer un raisonnement pertinent... :affraid: Enfin ça doit calmer c'est sûr.


----------



## JPTK (7 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas tes 100¤ tu les as amortis ! tu verras quand tu achèteras ton X-5 tu vas le sentir passer :sick:
> 
> 
> 
> Il y avait aussi la case "remettre au point mort" mais dans ce contexte c'est certainement moyennement facile de développer un raisonnement pertinent... :affraid: Enfin ça doit calmer c'est sûr.




Ou débrayer tout simplement, c'est ce que j'ai fait d'ailleurs je crois puisque le compte tour s'est vu propulser dans le rouge immédiatement.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

Une info comme çà au passage histoire de faire "l'écolo-rabat-joie": il y a très peu de temps le Sénat (français) vient de voter un *amendement nocturne* scélérat qui supprime le crédit d'impôt octroyé aux acheteurs de GPL à partir de cette année.


----------



## JPTK (7 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Une info comme çà au passage histoire de faire "l'écolo-rabat-joie": il y a très peu de temps le Sénat (français) vient de voter un *amendement nocturne* scélérat qui supprime le crédit d'impôt octroyé aux acheteurs de GPL à partir de cette année.




Et ouai, mais c'est pour favoriser le GPL en fait, mais c'est compliqué tu comprendras pas, moi non plus d'ailleurs :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Janvier 2006)

*À part pour les trois pelés et deux tondus*
qui roulent encore au GPL l'essentiel du reste des gens de la France va s'en cogner royalement.




:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À part pour les trois pelés et deux tondus*
> qui roulent encore au GPL l'essentiel du reste des gens de la France va s'en cogner royalement.
> 
> 
> ...


Sans doute, sans doute, Votre Honneur, mais le problème me concernant c'est que je fais partie des trois pelés et j'ai l'impression d'avoir été tondu !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute, sans doute, Votre Honneur, mais le problème me concernant c'est que je fais partie des trois pelés et j'ai l'impression d'avoir été tondu !




*Ca te passera camarade*
y'a tellement d'autres prétextes pour se sentir entubé avec nos amis politichiens.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ca te passera camarade*
> y'a tellement d'autres prétextes pour se sentir entubé avec nos amis politichiens.



... çà....


----------



## naas (7 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et ouai, mais c'est pour favoriser le GPL en fait, mais c'est compliqué tu comprendras pas, moi non plus d'ailleurs :rateau:


Ecoute si vraiment tu n'y arrive pas après tout ce temps, ressort les cd d'install de ta r21, reformate en bas niveau et hop une becane toute neuve avec un tigre dessus :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> évidemment je sais apprécier les belles choses


Et t'as une Renault 21 ?  :affraid: :affraid:


:mouais:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai acheté 100 euros (enfin c'était des amis) ma R21 GTS compressor 250000.... alors j'y tiens !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tu veux pas ma mégane 1,4 16V ,elle a 60 000 km ,bientot 4 ans... 

naoon ,elle est  a mwa


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Janvier 2006)

*Les R21 c'est comme les BX*
bien pourraves ça peut toucher au sublime.





:rateau:


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2006)

Il y a pire


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Janvier 2006)

*objection votre honneur*
ça c'est encore plus pire


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2006)

Nan tout sauf une visa, pitié :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Il y a pire




N'empêche qu'elle est presque classe celle-là, pour une citroën.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche qu'elle est presque classe celle-là, pour une citroën.



ne te moque pas de citroën , je suis sur que tu troquerais volontiers ta R21 contre çà


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2006)

compare pas une R21 de quelques années en arrière avec ce que fait citroen auourdhui, c'est trop facile ça    ou alors tu compares la C4 avec la megane et la du coup citroen  _(enfin j'me comprends :bebe:   )_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Janvier 2006)

*On est pas*
dans parlons Vroum Vroum ici


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2006)

Nous parlons pas de voiture, nous parlons de citroen cela n'a rien a voir :rateau:


----------



## Imaginus (8 Janvier 2006)

Y'a meme pas de G4 dans ta Citroen...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> compare pas une R21 de quelques années en arrière avec ce que fait citroen auourdhui, c'est trop facile ça    ou alors tu compares la C4 avec la megane et la du coup citroen  _(enfin j'me comprends :bebe:   )_




ben moi j'ai une mégane 1,4 16V ,mais la mégane 1...
et bien je trouve que la C4 a une ligne comme la mégane 1 ,alors que la nouvelle mégane ,a une cassure derrière ...même si je la trouve pas mal aussi,le préfère la C4 ...pourtant d'habitude j'aime pas les citroën ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>



arrete ,le vieux en face de chez moi il a une BX...ca fait 6 ans que je supporte ce truc qui me gache la vue...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> arrete ,le vieux en face de chez moi il a une BX...ca fait 6 ans que je supporte ce truc qui me gache la vue...




*En même temps*
c'est rien que du plastique, ça se crame comme un rien...


----------



## quetzalk (8 Janvier 2006)

On pourrait s'étendre longtemps sur tout ce que vous dites MAIS la lecture du dernier Que Choisir ? confirme mes impressions à savoir que la fiabilité des voitures neuves, notamment les françaises, est actuellement en BAISSE, majoritairement pour cause d'équipement électronique superflu, pas au point ou trop fragile. Qu'à ce petit jeu débile de surenchère technologique Renault est loiiiiiiin derrière Citroën.  (si ça vous dit je vous trouve les chiffres)

Et qu'ils nous font ch... avec leurs capteurs de pluie, freins qui freinent tous seuls, clés qui couinent quand on laisse la radio allumée et autres lance-balles de ping-pong à plasma dont nous n'avons pas vraiment besoin... :hein:

*ENFIN* et ça c'est le plus grave : je ne peux vous laisser attaquer impunément Citroën dont j'ai longtemps aimé le courage novateur, l'engagement fort dans la sécurité active et même dans le design - on n'a pas dit que le courage évitait les échecs, je sais. Si je suis mac-user aujourd'hui ce sont les mêmes principes que je recherche. (Au passage les phares qui tournent dans les virages ça existait sur certaines DS21 il y a trente ans).

Dernier point pour casser de la Mégane II, cette voiture serait pas mal si elle n'avait pas : 
- la direction assistée électrique qui donne l'impression désagréable qu'on fait pas ce qu'on veut, chais pas mais ça m'inspire pas confiance 
- trop d'électronique et de trucs de "sécurité" chiants genre dans ton jardin tu peux pas la pousser de un mètre avec le coffre ouvert :rateau:

Et d'autre part pour revenir aux moutons à roulette de JPTK, pensons qu'ils nous dévoile son budget avant de lui conseiller la pourtant délicieuse Aston Martin Vanquish.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> lance-balles de ping-pong à plasma dont nous n'avons pas vraiment besoin... :hein:



Alors là, j'peux pas t'laisser dire des menteries pareilles : que pourrait-on faire d'une voiture ne disposant pas de cet équipement IN-DIS-PEN-SA-BLE ???????


----------



## Bilbo (8 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On est pas*
> dans parlons Vroum Vroum ici


Je ne te le fais pas dire.  Ces cochons là vont faire croire à tout le monde que j'ai posté dans un sujet qui cause bagnoles. :affraid:

Vous ne respectez donc rien. 



À+


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> *ENFIN* et ça c'est le plus grave : je ne peux vous laisser attaquer impunément Citroën dont j'ai longtemps aimé le courage novateur, l'engagement fort dans la sécurité active et même dans le design - on n'a pas dit que le courage évitait les échecs, je sais. Si je suis mac-user aujourd'hui ce sont les mêmes principes que je recherche. (Au passage les phares qui tournent dans les virages ça existait sur certaines DS21 il y a trente ans).:


C'est vrai que la DS puis la CM ( :love: ) et la deuch etaient des bagnoles délirantes :love: , mais alors depuis   :mouais: 

De toute façon j'ai toujours trouvé que les gens qui aiment citroen etaient des gens bizarres


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Janvier 2006)

*Des gens bizarres ?*
mais non, c'est des vieux, tout simplement.


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2006)

Des fois j'ai vu des jeunes en jacquard conduire des GS..... :affraid:
Non franchement emballer en BX c'est dur faut leur reconnaitre ça quand même quOa


----------



## House M.D. (8 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Des gens bizarres ?*
> mais non, c'est des vieux, tout simplement.


Vieux *campagnards* en plus !


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Des fois j'ai vu des jeunes en jacquard conduire des GS..... :affraid:
> Non franchement emballer en BX c'est dur faut leur reconnaitre ça quand même quOa




Moi j'ai vu des jeunes "arty" en DS, avec une superbe blonde au volant, une blonde genre je suis belle même au réveil et quand je fais de la balançoire en jupe elle se soulève et on voit ma culotte blanche mais j'ai pas de soutien gorge et quand le vent s'engouffre dans mon décolleté on peut voir la naissance de mes seins, je suis en fait une vraie chienne de campagne, je suce des kilomètres de bites par jour ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ah et sinon mon budget c'est 1500 voir 2000 ¤ si ça vaut vraiment le coup.


De toute façon, argent ou pas, je veux pas dépenser de fric pour une bagnole. Je veux une voiture standard, que je pourrais réparer facilement et pour que dalle avec la casse auto du coin, je veux une 4 CV qui me coûte 25 ¤ en assurance par mois, au 1/3 évidemment.  

Le jour où le marché auto fera des bagnoles qui répondent un peu à mes attentes, on verra, mais là nan merci, et la plus grosse option que je veux c'est un auto radio à cassette et aussi un BIP BIP quand ma moitié laisse ses phares allumés.


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2006)

Je vois aussi pas mal de jeunes en 204 ou en Simca 1000, la grand classe quand elles sont bien retapées, j'ai d'ailleurs vu une 204 décapotable


----------



## quetzalk (8 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Le jour où le marché auto fera des bagnoles qui répondent un peu à mes attentes, on verra, mais là nan merci, et la plus grosse option que je veux c'est un auto radio à cassette et aussi un BIP BIP quand ma moitié laisse ses phares allumés.



Bah et la Logan alors ? je trouve bien qu'en plein délire technologique auquel Monsieur Toutlemonde (et sa femme) ne bite rien (enfin si, ça tombe plus souvent en panne), ils proposent une voiture NEUVE qui fait années 80 avec l'ABS en plus. Bon c'est pas joli joli mais ça roule simple.

Après les 204 et Simca 1000 ouais je veux bien mais alors en sixième voiture, parce que bonjour la fiabilité, la galère pour trouver la moindre pièce, et la carte grise collection je crois que tu n'as pas le droit de sortir du département. Et puis les voiture de trente ans freinent comme il y a trente ans, aussi... :affraid:


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2006)

Tiens j'ai enfin vu cette logan récemment, juste devant moi, elle est bien moche quand même mais sinon en effet le concept me plaît, mais ne suivant pas du tout l'actualité auto, je sais même pas si elle est dispo en France et à quel prix.

C'est clair qu'au niveau sécurité, les vieilles voitures c'est pas ça, à moins de refaire les freins par exemple.


----------



## quetzalk (8 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> mais ne suivant pas du tout l'actualité auto, je sais même pas si elle est dispo en France et à quel prix.



ça doit commencer autour de 7500 ¤ (avec l'ABS et pas grand chose d'autre), le haut de gamme 1,6 90 cv avec vitres électriques et tout doit culminer à 9000 et des brouettes.


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2006)

Pfff trop cher :rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai vu des jeunes "arty" en DS, avec une superbe blonde au volant, une blonde genre je suis belle même au réveil et quand je fais de la balançoire en jupe elle se soulève et on voit ma culotte blanche mais j'ai pas de soutien gorge et quand le vent s'engouffre dans mon décolleté on peut voir la naissance de mes seins, je suis en fait une vraie chienne de campagne, je suce des kilomètres de bites par jour !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



achete une logan ,sans rire,si t'aime pas les gadgets modernes...

heu ,pour dire ,pour 2000 euros ,t'aura pas une voiture...
du moins neuve...


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> achete une logan ,sans rire,si t'aime pas les gadgets modernes...
> 
> heu ,pour dire ,pour 2000 euros ,t'aura pas une voiture...
> du moins neuve...




Je la veux surtout pas neuve, je veux pas d'une garantie garage qui va me changer mon phare cassé pour 150 ¤ alors que je peux le faire pour 15. Pour 1500-2000 ¤, je vais me trouver une Clio ou une Twingo, une 106, un truc du genre quoi, avec 90 000 km, parfait quoi.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je la veux surtout pas neuve, je veux pas d'une garantie garage qui va me changer mon phare cassé pour 150 ¤ alors que je peux le faire pour 15. Pour 1500-2000 ¤, je vais me trouver une Clio ou une Twingo, une 106, un truc du genre quoi, avec 90 000 km, parfait quoi.




ouai moi je veux bien ,mais à partir de 90 000 / 100 000 km ,C les réparations:roulements,couroie,etc...
si T mécano et que tu fais çà toi meme C cool ,moi j'y connais rien,donc je dois passer par le garage...


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ouai moi je veux bien ,mais à partir de 90 000 / 100 000 km ,C les réparations:roulements,couroie,etc...
> si T mécano et que tu fais çà toi meme C cool ,moi j'y connais rien,donc je dois passer par le garage...




Je le fais moi même en effet et si j'ai pas le temps j'ai un ami que je paye au black.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je le fais moi même en effet et si j'ai pas le temps j'ai un ami que je paye au black.


ben ta raison ,quand on s'y connait autant en profiter..


----------



## iMax (8 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Dernier point pour casser de la Mégane II, cette voiture serait pas mal si elle n'avait pas :
> - la direction assistée électrique qui donne l'impression désagréable qu'on fait pas ce qu'on veut, chais pas mais ça m'inspire pas confiance
> - trop d'électronique et de trucs de "sécurité" chiants genre dans ton jardin tu peux pas la pousser de un mètre avec le coffre ouvert :rateau:



Oui, mais au moins -et d'après les chiffres-, la Mégane II n'a que peu de soucis liés à l'électronique 
Je conduis souvent une CC, c'est vrai que la direction est space... Je m'y suis habitué. Il parrait qu'elle d'ailleurs été changée dans le modèle restylé qui sera commercialisé prochainement. 

JPTK, t'en as fait quoi de ta R21 ? Un cube ? :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais au moins -et d'après les chiffres-, la Mégane II n'a que peu de soucis liés à l'électronique
> Je conduis souvent une CC, c'est vrai que la direction est space... Je m'y suis habitué. Il parrait qu'elle d'ailleurs été changée dans le modèle restylé qui sera commercialisé prochainement.
> 
> JPTK, t'en as fait quoi de ta R21 ? Un cube ? :rateau:




JE vais la revendre, 200 ¤ minimum :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> JE vais la revendre, 200 ¤ minimum :love:




*Le prix de la ferraille *
a augmenté ?


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2006)

le cube se revends plus cher


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> le cube se revends plus cher




Voilà tout est dit


----------



## iMax (8 Janvier 2006)

Oui, mais il faut payer pour en faire un cube ! :rateau:


----------



## Fulvio (8 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> le cube se revends plus cher



Ouh là ! Le cube était une belle machine, mais "mieux qu'un G5 bi-pro", faut pas éxagérer quand-même ! C'est comme si je revendais une R21 en disant "mieux qu'une Porsche Cayenne". Oui, je sais, les comparaisons ordinateurs/voitures sont foireuses et convenues, mais quand-même...


----------



## quetzalk (8 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> JE vais la revendre, 200 ¤ minimum :love:



Chapeau le JPTK, tu double la mise...  (mais purée j'irai pas faire des affaires avec toi :affraid: )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je sais, les comparaisons ordinateurs/voitures sont foireuses et convenues, mais quand-même...



*Ben les ordinateurs peuvent *
se faire l'expression de la beaufitude aussi bien que les bagnoles...


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Chapeau le JPTK, tu double la mise...  (mais purée j'irai pas faire des affaires avec toi :affraid: )




Ouai mais bon j'ai fait des travaux dessus, et puis bon on me l'avait limite donnée, sinon elle se vendait facile 500 ¤ à l'époque :rateau: 

En plus les 2 pneus avant sont presque neufs, bon c'est des rechappés mais vu qu'ils tiennent super longtemps, c'est une affaire, des pneus Laurent, surtout connus dans le Morvan 


ps : en affaire je suis pourtant pas top, trop honnête et gentil, je sais juste ne pas me faire enc.... et encore.


----------



## quetzalk (8 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben les ordinateurs peuvent *
> se faire l'expression de la beaufitude aussi bien que les bagnoles...



Non pas le mac quand même ?  J'en ai pris un juste pour échapper à la beaufitude justement


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Janvier 2006)

*JPTT, t'as qu'à mettre*
ton engin mythique sur Ebay


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *JPTT, t'as qu'à mettre*
> ton engin mythique sur Ebay




Pas con


----------



## iMax (8 Janvier 2006)

Je parlais d'un cube comme celui-ci ! 

Avant:









Après:




Oui, ceux du fond ont raison, c'est une compacte ! 

D'ailleurs, devinez la marque et le modèle de la chose ! Allez, c'est facile!  Petit indice, c'est une Playamobile !


----------



## quetzalk (8 Janvier 2006)

C'est sympa de reculturaliser ce thread par un hommage posthume au sculpteur Arman


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Janvier 2006)

*C'est beau*
une R21 GTS



:rateau:


----------

